

Mail2JSON - edoceo
http://mail2json.com/

======
edoceo
Mail integration is annoying. I don't recommend connecting a personal email.
For app/service mailboxes this simplifies the polling & notification
processes.

It's also possible to forward from your box to hook+<code>@mail2json.com which
then triggers the web-hook; no password required - this behaviour is improved
over the IFTTT offering

------
ubertaco
Aw, yiss. I've been looking for an untrusted website to give my email username
and password to. Thanks!

------
0x006A
Why should I give your site access to my mailbox?

